# إهانة الرجل للمرأة للنقاش



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

*سلام و نعمة 

غالبا ما نسمع على لسان المرأة  "يهينني" و "يشتمني" وقت الخلافات و المشاكل!

يا ريت الشباب يفيدونا بهالموضوع ما سبب إهانة الرجل لحبيبته أو زوجته وقت حدوث الخلافات بينهم ؟ 
هل هو أسلوب جديد ليظهر حبه وعشقه لها أم أسلوب جديد ليشعر أنه يملك السلطة و القوة عليها ! 

عارفة إنه مش الكل هيك بس الأغلب هيك مع أنه بيكون بيحبها حد الموت 
ولكن عند أبسط مشكلة بينهم يفقد الرجل أعصابه و يبدأ في الإهانة 
و ينسى أو يتناسى أن حبيبته أو زوجته كائن بشري 
له أحاسيس و مشاعر و تتأثر بأبسط كلمة تقال لها مثل "إنتي ما بتفهمي" أو من هذا القبيل  

هل بهذه الشتائم و الإهانات التي يوجهها للمرأة يشعر برجولته أم ماذا ؟
وماذا على المرأة أن تفعل في حالة كهذه .. خاصة بأنه سيسقط من نظرها ! 
وما دور الحب في هذه الحالة !!!!!!!  ​*


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

على الغالب سوء فهم مو إهانة

طبعاً أنا لا أعني الشتيمة لأن الشتيمة واضحة ، وهناك مشكلة فيمن يشتم ، ولكنني أتحدّث عن التعبيرات التي قد يُساء فهمها ...

بس شو تعريفك للإهانة ؟ كيف تجدين الشخص المقابل يهين حبيبه ؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> على الغالب سوء فهم مو إهانة
> 
> طبعاً أنا لا أعني الشتيمة لأن الشتيمة واضحة ، وهناك مشكلة فيمن يشتم ، ولكنني أتحدّث عن التعبيرات التي قد يُساء فهمها ...
> 
> بس شو تعريفك للإهانة ؟ كيف تجدين الشخص المقابل يهين حبيبه ؟؟



*سوء الفهم يا مي توو يختلف إختلاف كبير عن الإهانة التي تعرف بالتعدي على الطرف الأخر بالكلام بقصد التجريح
يعني الإهانة إللي بتكون شتيمة أو تقليل من مستوى الطرف الأخر 
هاد قصدي .... ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مايو 2011)

*متغيرات هذا الموضوع كثيره ...و لا يمكن استنباط قاعده نهائيه فيه ..لان المواقف ليست كلها متشابهه.. و شخصية الرجل و المراة و علاقتهما ببعضهما متباينه و تتغير تبعا للمواقف و الضغوط النفسيه و  ليست شئ ثابت لنستطيع ان نحكم عليه حكما نهائيا بمنتهي الشفافية و الحيدة و العدل .
فالاهانة الصادرة من رجل سوى  يحب امراته قليلة العقل حبا جما تحت تاثير ضغوط نفسيه معينه لا يمكن اعتبارها اهانة يقصد بها جرح الكرامة ..بل تعليم ..تنبيه ..تهذيب ..و قد تكون زلة لسان بسبب الضغط النفسي او اي شئ من هذا القبيل ..و ينبغي ان تغفرها المراة و لا تضعها في قلبها.
و الاهانة الصادرة من رجل لا يحب امراته حقا لا يكون لها مسمي سوى الاهانة فعلا .
لكن علي الجانب الاخر ..دعيني اختي اسال هذا السؤال :
لماذا دائما اهتمام المراة  و تركيزها كله ينصب علي نفسها و علي كرامتها هي فقط و علي التصرفات التي تعتقد هي انها اهانات صدرت بحقها من قبل الرجل...لكن ابدا لا تناقش و لا تراجع و لا تعطي بالا للتصرفات التي تصدر عنها هي - و لو بعفوية - و التي قد يعتبرها الرجل اهانات بالغة لرجولته و طعنات مسددة بلا مبالاه من امراته التي يحبها الي كرامته التي يعتز بها ؟؟؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*حل الخلافات ليس بالاهانه  او الشتيمه*
*الرجل اللي يضرب زوجته ميبقاش راجل*
*يبقي عنده نقص وبيطلعه بضرب واهانه زوجته*
*اي خلاف المفروض يكون فيه نقاش وحل للمشكله*
*ممكن يكون في عصبيه شويه لكن من غير اهانه*
*لان المرأه ليها حق الاحترام عند الرجل *​


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2011)

*برضه منقدرش ننكر انه فيه ستات بتشتم اجوازها وبتضربهم كمان 
ودة نابع عن سوء خلق ليس الا 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2011)

العلاقه بين الرجل والمرأه
سواء كانا خطيبان أومتزوجان
لازم يسودها الأحترام
وألا فلن تكون هناك لا محبه ولا أحترام
لا رجوله للرجل فى أهانه المرأه 
ولا تعبير عن الحب بل بالعكس
  نقص فى تركيب شخصيته
وكذا نجد بعض النساء يتسلطن على أزواجهن
هذا خطأ ايضا
 ياريت الأنسان يفكر شويه ويتمالك أعصابه
الشتيمه تهين الأطراف وتضعف العلاقه
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 مايو 2011)

الضرب مالوش أي مبرر مهما كان
ولكن كمان لازم الست تراعي انها ممكن تغلط ف كرامة الراجل بحاجات كتير
زي ماشتيميتها او ضربها اهانة لكرامتها
فكمان حاجات كتير اوي ممكن تتهان بيها كرامة الراجل

ــــ

الخلاصة الضرب حتى مش للحيوان
عشان يباة للإنسان !!!


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> لكن علي الجانب الاخر ..دعيني اختي اسال هذا السؤال :
> لماذا دائما اهتمام المراة كله ينصب علي نفسها و علي كرامتها هي فقط و علي التصرفات التي تعتقد هي انها اهانات صدرت بحقها من قبل الرجل...لكن ابدا لا تناقش و لا تراجع و لا تعطي بالا للتصرفات التي تصدر عنها هي - و لو بعفوية - و التي قد يعتبرها الرجل اهانات بالغة لرجولته و طعنات مسددة بلا مبالاه من امراته التي يحبها الي كرامته التي يعتز بها ؟؟؟​*




حقيقي حضرتك لخصت حاجات كتير اوي ف الرد دة
افضل تقييم


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

الصراحة فى ستات نكد دكتورة نكد وغم   فى ستات كتير لاتعطى فرصة للزوج حتى لمجرد التفاهم وتنهى جميع الحلول  تمام معة يبقى حل اخير هو الاهانة وهو مرفوض طبعا  اعتقد ان الزواج بالطريقة دة مجرد شكل فقط لا يوجد المسيح بنهم  هم الاثنين  كل واحد فاكر انة اللى  هيكسب المبارة وانااحسن من التانىوكل  واحد بيحاول بفرض الراى الشخصى على الجانب الاخر   لكن حقيقى فى ستات عايزة كسرراسها وتنضرب بالشراب كمان   مثلا لما تكون ست متزوجة وتحب شخص اخر والزوج يحس بذلك المطلوب منة يعمل اية  الزوج ياناس محدش بيوصل لمستوى الاهانة اللى لما كل الطرق تقفل امامة تماما


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

* كمان ولية مش يكون ااهانة الرجل فى كتير من النساء والستات بتقوم باهانة الزوج فى حياتة كتير ​ لماذا دائما كل شى الست الحمل والرجل هو الذئب وباامانة فى ستات ذئاب  ومعهم دكتوراة فى الغم والنكد والقرف وكل شى ينكد على الراجل  وخصوصا الراجل الشرقى مظلوم  بجد طول النهار فى الشغل وطول الوقت من الشغل دة الى الشغل دة والقرف طول اليوم يرجع الى بيتة المفروض يكون المدام حلوة  ويرتاح فى بيتة لكن تتطلع بهدوم البصل والثوم  وشعرها  شبة الغولا كدةوخذ عندك نكد وغم ومشاكل  وهات وهات  باامانة فى ستات دكتورة فى الغم والنكد والمشاكل والاهانة​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: Test, just a test*




XRumerTest قال:


> Hello. And Bye.



*العنوان غلط يا باشا :bomb:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: Test, just a test*




XRumerTest قال:


> Hello. And Bye.


 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *متغيرات هذا الموضوع كثيره ...و لا يمكن استنباط قاعده نهائيه فيه ..لان المواقف ليست كلها متشابهه.. و شخصية الرجل و المراة و علاقتهما ببعضهما متباينه و تتغير تبعا للمواقف و الضغوط النفسيه و  ليست شئ ثابت لنستطيع ان نحكم عليه حكما نهائيا بمنتهي الشفافية و الحيدة و العدل .
> فالاهانة الصادرة من رجل سوى  يحب امراته قليلة العقل حبا جما تحت تاثير ضغوط نفسيه معينه لا يمكن اعتبارها اهانة يقصد بها جرح الكرامة ..بل تعليم ..تنبيه ..تهذيب ..و قد تكون زلة لسان بسبب الضغط النفسي او اي شئ من هذا القبيل ..و ينبغي ان تغفرها المراة و لا تضعها في قلبها.
> و الاهانة الصادرة من رجل لا يحب امراته حقا لا يكون لها مسمي سوى الاهانة فعلا .
> لكن علي الجانب الاخر ..دعيني اختي اسال هذا السؤال :
> لماذا دائما اهتمام المراة كله ينصب علي نفسها و علي كرامتها هي فقط و علي التصرفات التي تعتقد هي انها اهانات صدرت بحقها من قبل الرجل...لكن ابدا لا تناقش و لا تراجع و لا تعطي بالا للتصرفات التي تصدر عنها هي - و لو بعفوية - و التي قد يعتبرها الرجل اهانات بالغة لرجولته و طعنات مسددة بلا مبالاه من امراته التي يحبها الي كرامته التي يعتز بها ؟؟؟​*


*
صح أنا معك يا عصام إنه العلاقات بتختلف عن بعضها البعض بس مفهوم الإهانة واحد وثابت في كل العلاقات !
ولا أعتقد إنه الشتيمة و الإهانة قد تكون إسلوب للتنبيه و التهذيب مهما كان الخلاف بين الرجل و  المرأة 
يوجد شيء راقي محترم إسمه نقاش وحوار ليش يتم إستخدم الشتيمة و الإهانة وقت الخلافات .. لا مبرر لإستخدامها أبدا 





لكن علي الجانب الاخر ..دعيني اختي اسال هذا السؤال :
لماذا دائما اهتمام المراة كله ينصب علي نفسها و علي كرامتها هي فقط و علي التصرفات التي تعتقد هي انها اهانات صدرت بحقها من قبل الرجل...لكن ابدا لا تناقش و لا تراجع و لا تعطي بالا للتصرفات التي تصدر عنها هي - و لو بعفوية - و التي قد يعتبرها الرجل اهانات بالغة لرجولته و طعنات مسددة بلا مبالاه من امراته التي يحبها الي كرامته التي يعتز بها ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي عصام أنا ضد مبدأ الإهانة سواء صدرت من الرجل أو المرأة و لكن المتعارف عليه و الواضح من الحالات اللي شفتها و إللي مرت علي إنه الإهانة بيكون المسبب الرئيسي لها هو الرجل 
بعدين أعتقد إنه السبب بيرجع لطبيعة المرأة إللي بتكون حساسة أكثر من الرجل تجاه الكلمات و التعابير 

على العموم برضه هاي الحالة مش ثابتة في جميع العلاقات 
المفروض أن تكون كرامة المرأة من كرامة الرجل و العكس و لازم يتم الأحترام في جميع الأوقات حتى وقت العصبية و الخلافات 
​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: Test, just a test*




XRumerTest قال:


> Hello. And Bye.



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجمد مشاركة ف الموقع


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حل الخلافات ليس بالاهانه  او الشتيمه*
> *الرجل اللي يضرب زوجته ميبقاش راجل*
> *يبقي عنده نقص وبيطلعه بضرب واهانه زوجته*
> *اي خلاف المفروض يكون فيه نقاش وحل للمشكله*
> ...



*هاد المفروض يا مايكل 
بس هات إللي يفهم و يطبق ! 

شكرا جداااا لمشاركتك الرائعة 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *برضه منقدرش ننكر انه فيه ستات بتشتم اجوازها وبتضربهم كمان
> ودة نابع عن سوء خلق ليس الا
> *​



*ههههههههههه 
معقول في ستات هيك يا جورج ! ما أعتقد لأنه إحنا ملائكة :new8:
مرررسي للمشاركة  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> العلاقه بين الرجل والمرأه
> سواء كانا خطيبان أومتزوجان
> لازم يسودها الأحترام
> وألا فلن تكون هناك لا محبه ولا أحترام
> ...



*شكرااا أخي الغالي للرد الرائع 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفة ليه الموضوع قلب ضد الستات 
فين بنات الجمعية ما فيش حد مبين منهم ليييييييه
نانسي الزعيمة فييييييييييين  
تركوني لوحدي ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> معقول في ستات هيك يا جورج ! ما أعتقد لأنه إحنا ملائكة :new8:
> مرررسي للمشاركة  ​*


ملايكة اوى اسئلينى انا


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الضرب مالوش أي مبرر مهما كان
> ولكن كمان لازم الست تراعي انها ممكن تغلط ف كرامة الراجل بحاجات كتير
> زي ماشتيميتها او ضربها اهانة لكرامتها
> فكمان حاجات كتير اوي ممكن تتهان بيها كرامة الراجل
> ...


*

بس يا كيرلس إيه رأيك بالرجل إللي بيهين زوجته أو حبيبته 
هل دي رجولة ؟ طيب و ليه يهينها و يشتمها ما هو في إسلوب للحوار و النقاش 
هتقولي بيفقد أعصابه و بيعصب وما بيكونش واعي هو بيقول إيه طيب ما كلنا منعصب هل دا يعني إنه لما أعصب أشتم و أهين الطرف التاني براحتي و لما أروق أروح أعتذر ولا كأنه حصل حاجة ! متناسي الأثر إللي بتتركه الشتيمة و الإهانة للي قدامي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> الصراحة فى ستات نكد دكتورة نكد وغم   فى ستات كتير لاتعطى فرصة للزوج حتى لمجرد التفاهم وتنهى جميع الحلول  تمام معة يبقى حل اخير هو الاهانة وهو مرفوض طبعا  اعتقد ان الزواج بالطريقة دة مجرد شكل فقط لا يوجد المسيح بنهم  هم الاثنين  كل واحد فاكر انة اللى  هيكسب المبارة وانااحسن من التانىوكل  واحد بيحاول بفرض الراى الشخصى على الجانب الاخر   لكن حقيقى فى ستات عايزة كسرراسها وتنضرب بالشراب كمان   مثلا لما تكون ست متزوجة وتحب شخص اخر والزوج يحس بذلك المطلوب منة يعمل اية  الزوج ياناس محدش بيوصل لمستوى الاهانة اللى لما كل الطرق تقفل امامة تماما



*صدقني يا يوليوس دي حجج غير منطقية لتبرير الإهانة ! 
الإهانة إهانة ما تقوليش كل الطرق مقفولة و الإهانة هي أخر حل أمام الرجل 
فكرك يعني لو فعلا الحوار و النقاش ما نفعش يبقى الإهانة هتنفع يعني في الأخر ! غلط و أكبر غلط لأنه الحوار و النقاش و التفاهم هي الأساليب إللي بتوصل لقرارات صحيحة منطقية بعكس الإهانة إللي بتترك أثر سلبي جارح عند الطرف الأخر و غير كده بتضعف العلاقة بين الإتنين حتى لو تم الإعتذار عنها مئات المرات ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صدقني يا يوليوس دي حجج غير منطقية لتبرير الإهانة !
> الإهانة إهانة ما تقوليش كل الطرق مقفولة و الإهانة هي أخر حل أمام الرجل
> فكرك يعني لو فعلا الحوار و النقاش ما نفعش يبقى الإهانة هتنفع يعني في الأخر ! غلط و أكبر غلط لأنه الحوار و النقاش و التفاهم هي الأساليب إللي بتوصل لقرارات صحيحة منطقية بعكس الإهانة إللي بتترك أثر سلبي جارح عند الطرف الأخر و غير كده بتضعف العلاقة بين الإتنين حتى لو تم الإعتذار عنها مئات المرات ​*



*اكيد طبعا كلامك صح  لكن يا اختى الغالية لحظة الغضب العقل بيكون مش موجود  اقصد مثلا لو الست كانت  طبية وهادية تمتص الغضب فمثلا   لو الست قالت كلام طيب ومن غير نكد وغم مثلا يكون فىاهانة  طبعا لالا لكن الست  تنكد وتغم الراجل ثم تطلب المعاملة الكويسة  لاطبعا الجانب الاكبر يقع على الست  مش الراجل  لان الراجل طول اليو م برة وشايف قرف العالم امامة وناس وحشة ومشاكل فىالشغل ومن حقة ان يرتاح فى البيت ابتاعة وسط اولادة ومراتة مش يرجع يشوف غم ونكد ومشاكل اول ما يفتح الباب  لاطبعا الست اللى مش تقدر تعرف طبعا جوزها وتقدر تمتص غصبة وتحولة الى سعادة ومحبة يكون بلاش منها احسن او يبقى وجودها زى عدمة من الاساس دة رائى وشكرا ليكم ​*


----------



## girgis2 (20 مايو 2011)

*المتعارف عليه و الواضح من الحالات اللي شفتها و إللي مرت علي إنه الإهانة بيكون المسبب الرئيسي لها هو الرجل

في الحالات اللي مرت عليكي دي هل سمعتي من الطرفين ولا من طرف واحد لأنه مفيش مشكلة سببها طرف واحد 

اسمحيلي أقولك ان النموذج اللي شوفتيه كالآتي : 
ان الراجل لما يتهان من أي حد مش بس الست بيزعل ويسكت وياخدها في نفسه ويحاول يكون لوحده مع نفسه شوية يمكن يلاقي حل ولو ملقيش حل فعلى الأقل يكون هدي شوية بس مش بيحب يتكلم كتير عن مشاكله وخاصة الأسرية
لكن الست ماشاءالله عليها أول ما تزعل تتكلم وتشتكي على طول مع أي حد

أنا معاكي طبعاااا ان العصبية وعدم ضبط النفس شيء غير مقبول وربنا نفسه مش بيحبه

الكتاب بيقول اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> **لكن علي الجانب الاخر ..دعيني اختي اسال هذا السؤال :*​
> *لماذا دائما اهتمام المراة و تركيزها كله ينصب علي نفسها و علي كرامتها هي فقط و علي التصرفات التي تعتقد هي انها اهانات صدرت بحقها من قبل الرجل...لكن ابدا لا تناقش و لا تراجع و لا تعطي بالا للتصرفات التي تصدر عنها هي - و لو بعفوية - و التي قد يعتبرها الرجل اهانات بالغة لرجولته و طعنات مسددة بلا مبالاه من امراته التي يحبها الي كرامته التي يعتز بها ؟؟؟*​


*ممكن اعرف على اي اساس جمعت كل النساء واعتبرتهم كده*
*في نساء كثير  بتضحي اكثر من اي راجل وبتتقبل اهانات كثيرة*
*يعني في نضرك المراة دايما هي لبتنهي العلاقة بسبب الاهانة*
*بلاش افتراء*
*الراجل هو لبيعمل من اي حاجة قضية كرامة ابسط الامور عندو بتمس برجولته*
*الراجل هو لممكن يمد ايده ويضرب هو لبيصرخ وهو لبتكون اهاناته اشد من طعنات السيف*
*والمعروف ان الراجل خشن بطبيعته وده لا خلاف عليها*

*



لماذا دائما اهتمام المراة و تركيزها كله ينصب علي نفسها و علي كرامتها هي فقط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وسؤال ده يا اخ عصام يجب ان يوجه لرجل وليس للمراة لانه هو من يعتبر اي شيء حتى وان كان تافها انه يمس كرامته وكبريائه *
*فللاسف الرجولة عند الاغلبية هي التجبر والتسلط  *







يوليوس44 قال:


> الصراحة فى ستات نكد دكتورة نكد وغم فى ستات كتير لاتعطى فرصة للزوج حتى لمجرد التفاهم وتنهى جميع الحلول تمام معة يبقى حل اخير هو الاهانة وهو مرفوض طبعا اعتقد ان الزواج بالطريقة دة مجرد شكل فقط لا يوجد المسيح بنهم هم الاثنين كل واحد فاكر انة اللى هيكسب المبارة وانااحسن من التانىوكل واحد بيحاول بفرض الراى الشخصى على الجانب الاخر *لكن حقيقى فى ستات عايزة كسرراسها وتنضرب بالشراب كمان* مثلا لما تكون ست متزوجة وتحب شخص اخر والزوج يحس بذلك المطلوب منة يعمل اية الزوج ياناس محدش بيوصل لمستوى الاهانة اللى لما كل الطرق تقفل امامة تماما


*مفيش تعليق:bomb:*
*كل لممكن اقولو ان ده عينة من تفكير اغلبية الرجال الشرقيين:t19:*







يوليوس44 قال:


> *اكيد طبعا كلامك صح لكن يا اختى الغالية لحظة الغضب العقل بيكون مش موجود اقصد مثلا لو الست كانت طبية وهادية تمتص الغضب فمثلا لو الست قالت كلام طيب ومن غير نكد وغم مثلا يكون فىاهانة طبعا لالا لكن الست تنكد وتغم الراجل ثم تطلب المعاملة الكويسة لاطبعا الجانب الاكبر يقع على الست مش الراجل لان الراجل طول اليو م برة وشايف قرف العالم امامة وناس وحشة ومشاكل فىالشغل ومن حقة ان يرتاح فى البيت ابتاعة وسط اولادة ومراتة مش يرجع يشوف غم ونكد ومشاكل اول ما يفتح الباب لاطبعا الست اللى مش تقدر تعرف طبعا جوزها وتقدر تمتص غصبة وتحولة الى سعادة ومحبة يكون بلاش منها احسن او يبقى وجودها زى عدمة من الاساس دة رائى وشكرا ليكم ​*


 
*مفيش حاجة اسمها غضب بيبرر *
*الاهانة اهانة سواءا كانت في لحظة غضب او في اي وقت*
*اسمحلي اسئلك لو ان مراتك كانت في لحضة غضب واهانتك هتقول معلش كانت حالة غضب *
*ثم المشكلة الكبيرة ان الراجل مفتكر نفسو انه الوحيد لبيتعب وكان المراة مش بتقوم بحاجة *
*مين لبينضف ويطبخ ويغسل ووووووووو وبيظل طول اليوم مراقب الابناء وصابر على اخطائهم و*
*  جرب تقوم بشغل البيت ومراقبة العيال ليوم واحد وصدقني هتفهم كل حاجة*
*المراة كمان تحتاج لشخص يحتويها يكون حنين ويفهمها *
*مش اوامر طول اليوم وبس *

*مش المراة وحدها للازم تضحي مش المراة وحدها للازم تصبر وتقول معلش*
*حاولو تبطلو انانية وتجبر *


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ممكن اعرف على اي اساس جمعت كل النساء واعتبرتهم كده*
> *في نساء كثير  بتضحي اكثر من اي راجل وبتتقبل اهانات كثيرة*
> *يعني في نضرك المراة دايما هي لبتنهي العلاقة بسبب الاهانة*
> *بلاش افتراء*[/FONT[SIZE=B]ثم المشكلة الكبيرة ان الراجل مفتكر نفسو انه الوحيد لبيتعب وكان المراة مش بتقوم بحاجة [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*روزيتا حبيبتى شكرا على الدعوة للموضوع ,انتى عارفه معزتك عندى ياقمر 
انا هسجل متابعة فقط ,لانى مش هقول رأيى تانى .بس هتابع علشان مش احب ازعلك ياقمر 
موضوع جميل ياعسل ,سلام 
*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2011)

عايزة اضيف سؤال يا روزيتا معلش
لاي مدي البنت تسحتمل الاهانة وتسامح ؟
سواء في الحب او الصداقة
​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 مايو 2011)

*



ممكن اعرف على اي اساس جمعت كل النساء واعتبرتهم كده
في نساء كثير بتضحي اكثر من اي راجل وبتتقبل اهانات كثيرة
يعني في نضرك المراة دايما هي لبتنهي العلاقة بسبب الاهانة
بلاش افتراءثم المشكلة الكبيرة ان الراجل مفتكر نفسو انه الوحيد لبيتعب وكان المراة مش بتقوم بحاجة  



افهم من كلامك ان كل الستات ملائكة و بيسمعو الكلام ومحترمين ولابنكدو ولا حتى خناقة ولا حتى شتائم ولاحتى هم ولاحاجة كلهم ملائكة دة فى الاحلام دة انا متاكد اساس المشاكل الستات الصراحة حتى الاخ نابليون قال فتش عن المراة وليس قال فتش عن الراجل قال المراة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*الواضح انك مش فهمت كلمة من لانا قلته:t19:*
*شفت ده *


> *في نساء كثير*


*ومقلتش كل النساء*
*شفت انكم عايزين بس تهجموا*

*اه وبالنسبة لنابليون... فالمسكين معذور كان هيتجنن من ورى جوزفين:new6:*

*ثم فين جبت كلمة ملايكة اصلا في ردي!!!!!!!!!!!*
*عموما يا اخي كلامك كل تدليس ع كلامي انا مش قلت حاجة من لانت استنجتو ده*
*ابقى رد بلا افتراء ع كلام حد *
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2011)

*الكلام ه بقي من الماضي 
بس اللي لسه لحد دلوقتي بيحيب يفرض سيطرته علي المراه 
ده عنده نقص في شخصيته وبعوضه بالاسلوب ده 
وفي النهايه ده بيكون مريض 

الا اذا دا كان طبع في الانسان ده بصفه عامه 
يعني لو حد عصبه بيشتمه اذا كانت حبيبته بقي 
او صاحبه او حد في الشارعه 
دي يبقي واحد مش بيعرف يتحكم في اعصابه 
مش بيستخدم الامر ده مع مراته بس 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اكيد طبعا كلامك صح  لكن يا اختى الغالية لحظة الغضب العقل بيكون مش موجود  اقصد مثلا لو الست كانت  طبية وهادية تمتص الغضب فمثلا   لو الست قالت كلام طيب ومن غير نكد وغم مثلا يكون فىاهانة  طبعا لالا لكن الست  تنكد وتغم الراجل ثم تطلب المعاملة الكويسة  لاطبعا الجانب الاكبر يقع على الست  مش الراجل  لان الراجل طول اليو م برة وشايف قرف العالم امامة وناس وحشة ومشاكل فىالشغل ومن حقة ان يرتاح فى البيت ابتاعة وسط اولادة ومراتة مش يرجع يشوف غم ونكد ومشاكل اول ما يفتح الباب  لاطبعا الست اللى مش تقدر تعرف طبعا جوزها وتقدر تمتص غصبة وتحولة الى سعادة ومحبة يكون بلاش منها احسن او يبقى وجودها زى عدمة من الاساس دة رائى وشكرا ليكم ​*



*هسألك سؤال : إنت تقبل زوجتك تهينك أو تشتمك وقت غضب وعصبية ؟ وبس يهدى الوضع خلاص ما هي لحظة غضب و عدت و هتسامحها بعد الإهانة دي ولا إيه ؟

بعدين أنا معاك إنه حق الزوج يدخل على البيت ليرتاح من غير مشاكل و نكد و بالمثل أيضا من حق الزوجة الأمر ذاته لأنه هي أيضا ممكن تكون إمرأة عاملة وراها الشغل بره البيت و جوه البيت من طبيخ و تنظيف و أولاد و غيره ...مش عارفة ليه بتقيسوا الأمور لصالح الزوج دائما متناسيين إنه في طرف أخر في العلاقة وهو الزوجة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *المتعارف عليه و الواضح من الحالات اللي شفتها و إللي مرت علي إنه الإهانة بيكون المسبب الرئيسي لها هو الرجل
> 
> في الحالات اللي مرت عليكي دي هل سمعتي من الطرفين ولا من طرف واحد لأنه مفيش مشكلة سببها طرف واحد
> 
> ...



*طبعا أعتقد نادرا إنه يوجد رجل بيزعل و بيسكت ... الرجل معروف بالعصبية و الصوت العالي  
وبعدين صح لكل سبب في مسبب 
بس يا ترى هل حدية كلام المرأة مع الرجل هي نفس حدية كلام الرجل مع المرأة 
من المعروف أن الرجل أشد من المرأة في كل شيء 
ممكن أه في بعض الأحيان الحق على المرأة في إفتعال المشكلة لكن هل هذا مبرر لحتى يشتمها و يهينها بدل ما يستخدم الحوار الراقي معها ؟!​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ممكن اعرف على اي اساس جمعت كل النساء واعتبرتهم كده*
> *في نساء كثير  بتضحي اكثر من اي راجل وبتتقبل اهانات كثيرة*
> *يعني في نضرك المراة دايما هي لبتنهي العلاقة بسبب الاهانة*
> *بلاش افتراء*
> ...





أنجيلا قال:


> *الواضح انك مش فهمت كلمة من لانا قلته:t19:*
> *شفت ده *
> 
> *ومقلتش كل النساء*
> ...



*طبعا نورتيني يا قمر 
ومشاركتك على العين و الراس إستمري ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *روزيتا حبيبتى شكرا على الدعوة للموضوع ,انتى عارفه معزتك عندى ياقمر
> انا هسجل متابعة فقط ,لانى مش هقول رأيى تانى .بس هتابع علشان مش احب ازعلك ياقمر
> موضوع جميل ياعسل ,سلام
> *



*حبيبتي يا قمر إنتي يكفيني متابعتك إللي بتشرفني  
مع إني إشتقت أشوفك مشاركاتك القديمة 
نورتيني يا عسل​ *


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عايزة اضيف سؤال يا روزيتا معلش
> لاي مدي البنت تسحتمل الاهانة وتسامح ؟
> سواء في الحب او الصداقة
> ​



*مش عارفة يا مرمورة صدقيني 
بس أعتقد إلا ما يجي يوم و البنت تمل من كتر الإهانات و التصرفات دي 
والأمر دا بيضعف العلاقة بين الإتنين

مرررسي يا قمر للمشاركة الجميلة  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الكلام ه بقي من الماضي
> بس اللي لسه لحد دلوقتي بيحيب يفرض سيطرته علي المراه
> ده عنده نقص في شخصيته وبعوضه بالاسلوب ده
> وفي النهايه ده بيكون مريض
> ...



*صح مية مية يا عياد  
مررررسي لرأيك الجميل 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## girgis2 (23 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طبعا أعتقد نادرا إنه يوجد رجل بيزعل و بيسكت ... الرجل معروف بالعصبية و الصوت العالي
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*
شكرااا على المناقشة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حبيبتي يا قمر إنتي يكفيني متابعتك إللي بتشرفني
> مع إني إشتقت أشوفك مشاركاتك القديمة
> نورتيني يا عسل​ *



*ميرسى ياقمر ,سامحينى مش هينفع اشارك 
موضوع جميل ياعسل 
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

من وجهة نظري لا الشتيمة ولا الاهانة بتكون حل سواء من الرجل او المرأة 

لازم يكون في تفاهم

اغلب الناس بتفكر ان الاهانة والصوت العالي ده بيخوف وهي دي الرجوله

لكن لا اللي بيعمل كده بيكون ضعف مش قوة في شخصيته

والمرأه كذلك لازم تحترم زوجها ولو في اي اعتراض يتحل بالنقاش والتفاهم وليس بالاهانة والصوت العالي

موضوع جميل يا حبي تسلم ايدك


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 مايو 2011)

*


روزي86 قال:



من وجهة نظري لا الشتيمة ولا الاهانة بتكون حل سواء من الرجل او المرأة 

لازم يكون في تفاهم

اغلب الناس بتفكر ان الاهانة والصوت العالي ده بيخوف وهي دي الرجوله

لكن لا اللي بيعمل كده بيكون ضعف مش قوة في شخصيته

والمرأه كذلك لازم تحترم زوجها ولو في اي اعتراض يتحل بالنقاش والتفاهم وليس بالاهانة والصوت العالي

موضوع جميل يا حبي تسلم ايدك

أنقر للتوسيع...


 مين قال ان الصوت العالى والاهانة هى الرجولة 
 لكن  فى حالات المراة او الزوجة تجبر زوجها ان يضربها او الاهانة او الشتائم   هل مثلا لو زوجة بتعمل كل حاجة صح وبالعقل والتفاهم والود كل شى جميل هل يحصل لها اهانة طبعا لالا 
لكن فى حالات كتير عايزة تجبر الزوج الى يوصل الى مرحلة الاهانة بجد فى نساء  نكد وغم وشر رهيب هيعمل اية الراجل مع زوجة بالشكل دة كل التفاهم منتهى الصلاحية عندها هيعمل اية وهو قائد البيت والاسرة واالاولاد  انا عايز كل واحدة تتكلم تحط نفسها مكان الراجل  لو زوجتة نكدية وغم وشر هتعمل اية مكانة ومفيش تفاهم معها   لو سكت مرة واحدة هيسكت كتير بعد كدة بجد انا بقول حالات وليس كل المتزوجات او الفتيات  
 وشكرا*


----------



## azazi (17 يونيو 2011)

ماجاء في الموضوع صحيحاً..شخصيا اعتبر الرجل الذي يهين المرأة ناقص جداً وبحاجة للعلاج لأنه يستقوي  ويفرد عضلاته.

الإهانة تأتي ايضاً من المرأة فليست هي الأخرى معصومة زوجة كانت ام حبيبة او صديقة 
!


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2011)

اهانة الرجل للمرأة تدل على انه انسان 

غير طبيعي تربيته غير صحيحة

وعنده نقص ما يحاول تعويضه بهكذا اعمال..

ولو تطور للضرب

يبقى عنده ميزة الا وهي..

جــــــبـــــــــــان


----------

